# Sticky  Things to remember when looking for a cure



## M&M

This is a post that includes a lot of good advice and resources for all of us patients that are looking for (and would love to find) a cure. http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/76110261/m/643109322


----------

